# Breeder or Rescue in the New England area - any advise would be appreciated!



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello everyone!
First of all, thank you all so much for sharing all of your experience and advise. I have found so much information on the site to help to find a reputable breeder, questions to ask and things to watch out for. The posts on selecting a breeder are so helpful.
Of course, it is also so much fun to see all of the pictures of all of the beautiful Maltese!
Our sweet Maltese, Molly, passed away a few months ago at age 15. It is amazing how such little dogs can fill a big house with so much joy! We miss her terribly, and are now looking for a new Maltese to become part of our family. I am having a hard time finding a breeder in our area. We are in Massachusetts, but would be happy to drive anywhere to find the right puppy. I have checked both the AMA and AKC sites without much luck.
I have read in other older posts that it is recommended that you go to some local shows and speak with people there. Could anyone tell me how to find out when and where local shows might be? 
Also, if anyone has suggestions for finding a reputable breeder in our area, I would appreciate any advice you can give. We are also considering adopting/rescuing an older dog but have not had any luck so far in finding a Maltese in our area. Any input on rescues would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome Kathleen! I can't be of much help since I am new to the breed, but I do think that there are several rescues in your general area! Here are a few that have been listed in previous threads. 

Metropolitan Maltese Rescue
Metropolitan Maltese Rescue

North Central Maltese Rescue
RescueNEWS

and of course there is Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue! in TN, which you can speak to SM member michellerobison about! 

You might also just try a general petfinder.com search? best of luck! http://www.scmradoption.com


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Kathleen and welcome to SM! One of our members, MaryH, is an excellent breeder who lives in Mass. You can PM her or, if you're also considering a rescue, PM plentypets20, she is Edie and is involved in AMA rescue. 

Best of luck and please keep us posted. We're always excited to welcome another furbaby (and their parents) to the family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You can also try this organization: Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs I know it's called Shihtzu and Furbaby Rescue but they often have Maltese too. A few members here got their Maltese from them and I was vetted and approved for adoption by them when I was going to go that route. They have several dogs fostered in the Northeast and in New England and think that they arrange transport even if they're elsewhere. Take a look at Zoe the Maltese while you're on the site. She looks cute.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Kathleen !

I am often on petfiner and there seem to be quite a few malts for adoption in New England. My favorite rescue is Just a Touch Rescue in RI and they usually have malts. There is one up for adoption now I really want actually !


----------

